# BK nephropathy DX code



## dsteenken (Jul 16, 2013)

What DX code would be used for BK nephropathy?

D.S.


----------



## Tonyj (Jul 17, 2013)

dsteenken said:


> What DX code would be used for BK nephropathy?
> 
> D.S.



079.89 (other specified viral infection), 583.81 ( nephritis and nephropathy, not specified as acute or chronic, in diseases classified elswhere)


----------



## dsteenken (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

